# Furminator



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Furminator?


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah!!! It works like a charm!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Thanks! Sebastian doesn't shed and Natalie doesn't shed much but I sure would like to try it on my cats.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*lol*



opokki said:


> Thanks! Sebastian doesn't shed and Natalie doesn't shed much but I sure would like to try it on my cats.


He,he. I used it on my fluffy dog, Wacko. But we gave Wacko away because he would always run away.


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

I sell the furminator at work, and have used it myself on my flat coated retriever and on my cats.

I love it - it's GREAT. But it needs to be used properly - it's definatly not an every-day tool. 

I use it on my cats once every two months and on my flat coated retriever about the same.

It shouldn't be used on dogs with wiry-type coats


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Megan&Pedro!


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

IMHO, it should never be used on double coated breeds. It can and does strip the undercoat- something you particularly do not want in breeds like Labrador Retrievers who need that undercoat. I'm sure you've seen the commercials/infomercials where someone is using the furminator/shedender and it is tugging on the coat. The reason why it is tugging is because it is getting all the undercoat, not just the dead loose stuff like they'd like you to believe. Think about it, it would have no reason to tug like that if it wasn't pulling out all the undercoat.

I personally use and recommend the Zoom Groom as a safer alternative. It gently removes any loose, dead hairs as well as any dust, dirt, or debris that might have settled into or on the coat.

Just my 2c,
Darcy


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Thanks LabLady101. I have the Zoom Groom too.


----------

